# Looking for a good non-torch type lighter



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

I am not really digging my torch/jet lighter. What are some of the better soft flame lighters?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Corona Old Boy :tu

With a torch, a triple flame is the only way to go.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

check out this link...replicant_argent is organizing a buy.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151240


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

This is a sweet knock off of the Corona "Old Boy". Is pretty compact and makes a large, soft flame, even on the lowest setting.:tu

http://littlehavanacigars.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PLNIBON


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks grinch, that looks like a deal!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've found some Ronson soft flames that use butane at the local Smoker Friendly. They're great! I really use them for my pipe though, but they are very cheap (like a buck and change) and refillable. Haven't seen them at Wal-mart yet though (or anywhere else, cause I'm looking for more....)


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

That Nibo is Junk!! another member here has had 2 of them and they aren't worth it...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136593

Shawn


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

sdaley said:


> check out this link...replicant_argent is organizing a buy.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151240


:tpd: I bought one of these the first time around. The soft flame or torch option is convenient depending on the situation. They're solidly built lighters. I'd recommend it.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> That Nibo is Junk!! another member here has had 2 of them and they aren't worth it...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136593
> 
> Shawn


Thanks for the warning, I will save for the Corona


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Here ya go. Get ya a standard zippo and insert a butane replacement.
I have one and it works great. Plus you get that classic look of an authentic zippo.

http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-7881-thunderbird-lighter-insert-by-vector-kgm.aspx


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

IM Coron - Hands down the best lighter I've ever used!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Here ya go. Get ya a standard zippo and insert a butane replacement.
> I have one and it works great. Plus you get that classic look of an authentic zippo.
> 
> http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-7881-thunderbird-lighter-insert-by-vector-kgm.aspx


:tpd:, but the Corona is also a great lighter.


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

I've used matches, torches, expensive lighters, and cheap lighters.

I also go back to using a Bic.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the IM Corona for it's double flame. Works great, but make sure you get some flints for it. :ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

It's definitely tough to beat the IM Corona Old Boys for a soft flame lighter.

~Mark


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Zippo. No insert. WILL light when others wont.


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never cared for or had luck with Colibri jet/torch lighters, but the Colibri Connaught II pipe lighter has been great for me. It consistently gives a large soft flame that adjusts easy, smooth ignition (no flint), and large butane capacity. Unlike the jet/torch lighters, it has been reliable.


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

The Corona Old Boy is great, I use mine mainly for pipes. My favorite lighter for cigars is the ST Dupont Line 2, its heavy, looks cool, makes a neat "ping" sound when it opens, and it will light a cigar.


----------

